# Need help sharpening my meat slicer blade



## bigfish98 (Dec 5, 2012)

I recently purchased a 10 inch commercial meat slicer off amazon and it came with an attachment for sharpening the blade.  it is basically two wheels that are in an aluminum housing that sits on top of the unit.  The instructions are poorly written and I think I am doing more damage to the blade when I try to sharpen it than I am helping.  Has anyone had any experience using something like this?  I was thinking of purchasing a Chefs Choise model 601 sharpener as it looked to be simpler and more fool proof.  I would appreciate any info anyone has on either of these sharpeners. 













IMG_4930.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012






The sharpener is on the top and the wheels are spring loaded so you have to hold them against the blade while it is running. 

Bigfish


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 5, 2012)

is there a lever that moves both wheels towards blade?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2012)

fish, evening....   On some sharpeners, they attach to the slicer, when sharpening, for proper alignment of the stones...


----------



## venture (Dec 5, 2012)

I think this is a great question for Pops6927?

My recent experience with cheapo slicers would be of no help.

My youthful experience with better ones leaves my senior memory......

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen those contraptions atop many slicers and always wondered how (if) they work. will watch this thread. Just bought a slicer with one but I'm afraid to use it. Don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## bigfish98 (Dec 5, 2012)

It has a button for each stone that you have to press to push them into the blade but you have to apply the pressure.  So my main worry is that I am not using enough pressure or using too much pressure or too much on one side and not enough on the other.  

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 5, 2012)

U apply vary little pressure to top stone and more to bottom stone! top stone keeps blade flate and bottom stone sharpens the blabe


----------



## madiganrog (Sep 11, 2013)

I am not sure what make & model of slicer you have (it looks like a Berkel logo in the photo, but I cannot be sure). If it is a commercial model, it probably has an attached sharpener attachment with both a grinding stone (coarser) and a truing or honing stone (with a finer grit). Most attached  sharpeners keep the correct angles for both stones. so that usually isn't a concern. The coarser grinding stone takes steel off the back of the blade quickly, so don't overdo it. The finer truing stone just hones the burr off the front of the blade and it too doesn't take long. Over-sharpening can take the temper out of the blade and ruin it. Before you do any sharpening, clean the blade (maybe with alcohol, and be careful when you expose the blade) and make sure the stones are not gummed up with fat from meat. There are some U-Tube videos on sharpening that might help. Good luck, Rog


----------



## smokinmad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ya'll are makin me queasy....As a kid {last year}lol...I worked in the famous local Smokin shack. Was slicing pork loin for sandwhichs and wondered why it was so bloody....Yep two layers off the ole thumb...still got the scar.  BE CAREFUL with dat ting, it LOVES to cut "MEAT"...lol...wait dats not funny...

SmokinMad


----------

